# First one!



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

To say it and maybe get a ban!!!
So i'll walk anyway!
Think the choice of mods is not a good one in my opinion!
As much as I get on with colsy I feel that having a mod that that favours cross breeding is encouraging trouble!!!
Bye All!
DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To say it and maybe get a ban!!!
> So i'll walk anyway!
> Think the choice of mods is not a good one in my opinion!
> As much as I get on with colsy I feel that having a mod that that favours cross breeding is encouraging trouble!!!
> ...


How is it? they dont encurage it, they like what they like and are going to breed responsable...... its sour grapes i feel.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> How is it? they dont encurage it, they like what they like and are going to breed responsable...... its sour grapes i feel.


im with you on this :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> How is it? they dont encurage it, they like what they like and are going to breed responsable...... its sour grapes i feel.


Think what you like DK
But I feel I have to respect a mod!
Billyboysmammy or Sallyanne would have made good mods in my opinion!
end of!
DT


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think what you like DK
> But I feel I have to respect a mod!
> Billyboysmammy or Sallyanne would have made good mods in my opinion!
> end of!
> DT


hmm and why not colsy,,,,,,,,,,,errr becasue she has a cross breed,??????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Surely the job is to be impartial.Id advice is asked for then thats all that matters not the why and wherefors.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree DT I'm walking away and asking Mark to delete my account on here - things are going to get BAD around here..............


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with this...


> As much as I get on with colsy I feel that having a mod that that favours cross breeding is encouraging trouble!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hmm and why not colsy,,,,,,,,,,,errr becasue she has a cross breed,??????


Nope! not because of her breed!! just the arguements that go with it! Colsy knows I get along with her! and also think here dogs are great! but there have been numerous arguements over the time have have been here! You can all think what you like! (I have broard shoulders) maybe I am the one to say what I think!!! 
DT


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nope! not because of her breed!! just the arguements that go with it! Colsy knows I get along with her! and also think here dogs are great! but there have been numerous arguements over the time have have been here! You can all think what you like! (I have broard shoulders) maybe I am the one to say what I think!!!
> DT


well thats your opinion, but they are the mods we decided on, we didnt expect everyone to agree we cant please everyone,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> well thats your opinion, but they are the mods we decided on, we didnt expect everyone to agree we cant please everyone,


No problem! And yep! thats my opinion!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well thats your opinion, but they are the mods we decided on, we didnt expect everyone to agree we cant please everyone,


Its sad if members leave over it but thats there choice, id just like to wish those who leave the very best.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Who are the new mods? Thanks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we had lots of people offer to do the mod job, and we tried to pick 2 new mods who we thought would do the job as best as they could, sadly not everyone agrees with us,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy and Lady W


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> How is it? they dont encurage it, they like what they like and are going to breed responsable...... its sour grapes i feel.


I feel I gotta agree on that DK


DoubleTrouble said:


> Think what you like DK
> But I feel I have to respect a mod!
> Billyboysmammy or Sallyanne would have made good mods in my opinion!
> end of!
> DT


I would have thought Sallyanne would have been good for the role but I cant agree regarding Billyboysmammy.


colliemerles said:


> hmm and why not colsy,,,,,,,,,,,errr becasue she has a cross breed,??????


LOl i agree, nail on the head


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> we had lots of people offer to do the mod job, and we tried to pick 2 new mods who we thought would do the job as best as they could, sadly not everyone agrees with us,


Regardless who was picked someone would have complained lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> we had lots of people offer to do the mod job, and we tried to pick 2 new mods who we thought would do the job as best as they could, sadly not everyone agrees with us,


I think that the choice of Mods is fine tbqh, and DT it's your views hun and I'm sorry to hear you're so unhappy. The job they have to do is they have to be impartial and not favour one side, so maybe nothing will arise, no arguments?
Mind you, bit miffed there are no 'Mini Mods' :wink5: only joking :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we had lots of people offer to do the mod job, and we tried to pick 2 new mods who we thought would do the job as best as they could, sadly not everyone agrees with us,


I think the mods have chosen who they want and theres nothings going to change it, why not give the new mods a chance.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

should av picked me then every1 would be happy


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i got no problem with the choices like Collie says some1 would av moaned no matter who they picked


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> I think the mods have chosen who they want and theres nothings going to change it, why not give the new mods a chance.


exactly, they havent even started moderating yet, and are getting moaned about,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Barney said:


> should av picked me then every1 would be happy


If you had been picked everyone would have left lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> If you had been picked everyone would have left lol


I wouldn't have!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Inca's Mum said:


> I think that the choice of Mods is fine tbqh, and DT it's your views hun and I'm sorry to hear you're so unhappy. The job they have to do is they have to be impartial and not favour one side, so maybe nothing will arise, no arguments?
> Mind you, bit miffed there are no 'Mini Mods' :wink5: only joking :smilewinkgrin:


And there you have it... yet again our younger members rise above the playground attitude of some of our older members, and realise we don't pull names outta hat and say, 'oh that'll do' 
'Impartial' important word that is.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I wouldn't have!


Thankyou DT  looks like it would be just me and thee lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> And there you have it... yet again our younger members rise above the playground attitude of some of our older members, and realise we don't pull names outta hat and say, 'oh that'll do'
> 'Impartial' important word that is.


I know you love me red :smilewinkgrin: thanks for the compliment :smilewinkgrin:
It's a hard job that the mods got to do, and whoever is chosen we should respect the choices because clearly, mark and the mods thought long and hard before making their decisions :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well its done now so best foot forward everyone and just enjoy*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well done to them both, if they have met the right criteria needed for the job, then dont think theres a worry.

Whoever they would have picked someone could say they were wrong for the job as we all have strong opinions on certain things that other people think are wrong so if wasnt colsy and cross breeds it would have been someone else with whatever they had strong opinions on.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

how about we give the new mods a chance before criticising them for things they haven't had the chance to do yet.

i for one think it was a good choice 

wendy


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To say it and maybe get a ban!!!
> So i'll walk anyway!
> Think the choice of mods is not a good one in my opinion!
> As much as I get on with colsy I feel that having a mod that that favours cross breeding is encouraging trouble!!!
> ...


Not everyone has a Pedigree dog...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> how about we give the new mods a chance before criticising them for things they haven't had the chance to do yet.
> 
> i for one think it was a good choice
> 
> wendy


agreed it's not exactly supportive damming them before they've even started, think we all need to be supportive, feel quite sorry for colsy this isnt very nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Not everyone has a Pedigree dog...


Never said they did! but there have been many many arguements in the past involving this user! In view of the sensitive subject regarding breeding I feel someone partial should have been choosen!
But far be it from me to speak my mind!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> how about we give the new mods a chance before criticising them for things they haven't had the chance to do yet.
> 
> i for one think it was a good choice
> 
> wendy


Well said Wendy!
The new mods haven't even done anything yet....
Can't keep everyone happy! And if Mark decided that these two are right for the job then he obviously has his reasons!

I think they will make great mods 

x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Almost all of us at sometime have been involved in an arguement of one sort or another, I know before I became a mod I did, now if it is a subject that I find close to my heart and know that I cannot be impartial when moderating it I pass it over to one of the other mods - in that we work as a team!!!!

Please at least give them chance to get their feet under the table and prove themselves in their new role, what a way for them to start maybe having to moderate a thread about themselves :cursing:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Almost all of us at sometime have been involved in an arguement of one sort or another, I know before I became a mod I did, now if it is a subject that I find close to my heart and know that I cannot be impartial when moderating it I pass it over to one of the other mods - in that we work as a team!!!!
> 
> Please at least give them chance to get their feet under the table and prove themselves in their new role, what a way for them to start maybe having to moderate a thread about themselves :cursing:


very well said tashi,!!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Never said they did! but there have been many many arguements in the past involving this user! In view of the sensitive subject regarding breeding I feel someone partial should have been choosen!
> But far be it from me to speak my mind!


Be like me dont get involved..

So mark & the mods didnt do a good job then?..

you got to give them a chance


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> Be like me dont get involved..
> 
> So mark & the mods didnt do a good job then?..
> 
> you got to give them a chance


seems like Mark and the mods can never do anything right

Well HEY HO


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

tashi said:


> seems like Mark and the mods can never do anything right
> 
> Well HEY HO


Here we go again! adding fuel to the fire! I gave my opinion! And I said I had noting against Colsy! I actually like to think that I can/could go to a mod for advice if need be! 
DT


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> seems like Mark and the mods can never do anything right
> 
> Well HEY HO


OOh Julie i think yous lot to a fantastic job.. i never had any problems with yous ...
We are all the same on here a passion for or pets...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Be like me dont get involved..
> 
> So mark & the mods didnt do a good job then?..
> 
> you got to give them a chance


And thanks for that Scosha! have repped you!  I'll take on board what you said!
DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

tashi said:


> seems like Mark and the mods can never do anything right
> 
> Well HEY HO


im a member of alot of forums..........The mods ALWAYS get moaned about lol. In fact I am a member of a gaming community where there was nearly a coup d'etat lol. Truely thankless job.

I think you do a grand job, and im sure the new mods will keep up the high standard


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And thanks for that Scosha! have repped you!  I'll take on board what you said!
> DT


Thank you Sue....

Have a cup off tea and chill.....:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Lets see how many of us that have gone against cross breeding get it in the neck now!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Lets see how many of us that have gone against cross breeding get it in the neck now!


Yes but it is their job to be impartial and as said, if they feel that they need to be partial, they will pass it on to another moderator and they will work as a team so that no-one opinion overpowers another just due to one member's status as a moderator.
I really think we should give them a try, they haven't even started yet! Mark and the moderators made the choice, and it's up to them so if they think it was a good choice then I will agree with them and abide :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Lets see how many of us that have gone against cross breeding get it in the neck now!


If you can't beat em join em DD! I'm actually considering a goldie to cross with my weim! (I've been brain washed that its the way to go) and I'm serious! Thing is with me I don't feel it right that anyone either strongly for or against should be moderating on a forum where many of us feel so stronly about a subject!
DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the vote of confidence DT 

The new mods......I will wait and see what happens before I make my decision on whether on not it has been a good choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Well we will see how it turns out but i dont think it will be for the best! 
Everyone says it because there not pedigree dog owners.what a load of tosh..Is that what will be thrown back at everyone as soon as a differnt view is put across.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If you can't beat em join em DD! I'm actually considering a goldie to cross with my weim! (I've been brain washed that its the way to go) and I'm serious! Thing is with me I don't feel it right that anyone either strongly for or against should be moderating on a forum where many of us feel so stronly about a subject!
> DT


I agree...but you know how i feel about cross breeding with you or anyone else..


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Well we will see how it turns out but i dont think it will be for the best!
> Everyone says it because there not pedigree dog owners.what a load of tosh..Is that what will be thrown back at everyone as soon as a differnt view is put across.


Tashi's got pedigree dog's hasn't she?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Tashi's got pedigree dog's hasn't she?


I dont know..she has many different breed.. why ?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Lets see how many of us that have gone against cross breeding get it in the neck now!


yes a lot of people on here have very strong views on breeding i do hope Colsey will remain impartial


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Tashi's got pedigree dog's hasn't she?


as have I.. .....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you have got the wrong end of the stick..i said that because that member doesnt have pedigree dogs will it get thrown back up.

Not who has pedigree dogs 

Colsy feels strongly about her choosen breed..and some feel strongly against it...so to me this will cause more trouble than it will sort out..
If you are having some one for cross breeding..why not some against it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> I dont know..she has many different breed.. why ?


I have 6 different breeds and yes they are all pedigree as you well know you have commented on them often enough, and I have a rabbit and fish and used to breed pedigree horses although what I choose to ride and compete on in a very successful way were all cross-breds never once did I have a competition horse that was a full pedigree


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm,
Perhaps it should have gone to us members to vote in all honestly,obviously from a few PM's I have recieved we have some very unhappy knowledge members.
After all without us members there would not be a forum to moderate would there. ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I think you have got the wrong end of the stick..i said that because that member doesnt have pedigree dogs will it get thrown back up.
> 
> Not who has pedigree dogs
> 
> Colsy feels strongly about her choosen breed..and some feel strongly against it...so to me this will cause more trouble than it will sort out.


Im not sure why this is important tho? tashi has pedigree but has never let it rule her over the desicions she has made as a mod and im sure colsey is the same

Give her a chance i say! its abit too much to jump to conclusions before they have had a shot at the job in hand


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Mmmmmmmm,
> Perhaps it should have gone to us members to vote in all honestly,obviously from a few PM's I have recieved we have some very unhappy knowledge members.
> After all without us members there would not be a forum to moderate would there. ?


I cant see all the fuss personally, give colsy chance, Im not being rude but ive read through this thread twice and to be honest it all sounds like sour grapes


----------



## dancing dogs (Sep 1, 2009)

ok here is my view - government is made up of a selection of individuals - a TRUE REFLECTION of society - not just the rich and famous

That is how you get a balanced society:001_tt2:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

claire said:


> Give her a chance i say! its abit too much to jump to conclusions before they have had a shot at the job in hand


I agree Claire. We should assess all mods on their moderating and not on the opinions they hold - however strongly we may feel against those opinions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have 6 different breeds and yes they are all pedigree as you well know you have commented on them often enough, and I have a rabbit and fish and used to breed pedigree horses although what I choose to ride and compete on in a very successful way were all cross-breds never once did I have a competition horse that was a full pedigree


Yes i have commented on them..But i dont know every breed you have LOL
Thanks for telling me about the horse's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

dancing dogs said:


> ok here is my view - government is made up of a selection of individuals - a TRUE REFLECTION of society - not just the rich and famous
> 
> That is how you get a balanced society:001_tt2:


I totally agree its good to have mods on the board who are interested in pedigrees and some that are interested in crosses, its a true reflection of the forum


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> I totally agree its good to have mods on the board who are interested in pedigrees and some that are interested in crosses, its a true reflection of the forum


You have hit the nail on the head Claire  after all it is a PET forum not a Pedigree forum


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sooo people don;t agree with having a mod who supports cross breeding?

What BS. The same could be said for people who are fully against cross breeding. Personal views shouldn;t come into it. If someone who supports cross breeding is mod, do you think he or she is going to be telling everyone 'CROSS BREED! IT'S THE ONLY WAY!'? If that is the case, what is stopping any mod who would be anti cross breeding blasting anyone who has ever cross bred or considered it etc...?

Silliness. Let them do their job first before you start complaining.

Just my 2p's worth.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> I totally agree its good to have mods on the board who are interested in pedigrees and some that are interested in crosses, its a true reflection of the forum


Until some one says anything against the crosses..we know how colsy feels about her doodles..and many of times the last few weeks members including colsy have had rows about it..

I mean me and a few other members got called doodle haters just for telling some one you cant tell what will be in a litter..So does that mean we dare not to answer threads like that again incase we get warnings ect
I mean colsy even said we should only comment on threads about dogs we own!!

Just how i feel and im not the only one tha feels this way..and its not about who owns pedigree dogs and who doesnt like you lot are making it out to be!  cheap shot guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> Im not sure why this is important tho? tashi has pedigree but has never let it rule her over the desicions she has made as a mod and im sure colsey is the same
> 
> Give her a chance i say! its abit too much to jump to conclusions before they have had a shot at the job in hand


 Tashi does have pedigree dogs, wouldn't matter if they were cross breeds because she has knowledge!! which is applicaple to both pedigree and cross breeds!
DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> I totally agree its good to have mods on the board who are interested in pedigrees and some that are interested in crosses, its a true reflection of the forum


But tashi has never displayed extreme views! and as I said before her knowledge is applicable to both pedigree and non pedigree alike!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Until some one says anything against the crosses..we know how colsy feels about her doodles..and many of times the last few weeks members including colsy have had rows about it..
> 
> I mean me and a few other members got called doodle haters just for telling some one you cant tell what will be in a litter..So does that mean we dare not to answer threads like that again incase we get warnings ect
> I mean colsy even said we should only comment on threads about dogs we own!!
> ...


It works both ways, Same as I said its good to have people as mods on both sides so they can work together for a fair desicion for all. 
Whatever has been said before can be used as a reflection of how she will be a moderator..... Sorry Tashi!!!!! but Tashi used to get involved in a few arguements before she was a mod regarding breeding but now she steers clear because she has to be impartial im sure colsy can do the same


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Until some one says anything against the crosses..we know how colsy feels about her doodles..and many of times the last few weeks members including colsy have had rows about it..
> 
> I mean me and a few other members got called doodle haters just for telling some one you cant tell what will be in a litter..So does that mean we dare not to answer threads like that again incase we get warnings ect
> I mean colsy even said we should only comment on threads about dogs we own!!
> ...


Some people like to twist what is said to suit themselves DD

I was called a doodle hater some time back! and I certainly ain't!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But tashi has never displayed extreme views! and as I said before her knowledge is applicable to both pedigree and non pedigree alike!


many moons ago she did regarding breeding but when she became a mod she doesnt comment so she can remain impartial


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Never heard of Colsy, have they been a member a long time then?!  I think if a mod is all for cross breeding then that's a bit odd. But as I don't know much about the mod etc I can't really have an opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ..and its not about who owns pedigree dogs and who doesnt like you lot are making it out to be!  cheap shot guys.


Im sorry but that is how it looks, just because my opinion is different its not a cheap shot


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> many moons ago she did regarding breeding but when she became a mod she doesnt comment so she can remain impartial


So are you saying her views have changed then! Maybe the forum is frying brains! I still say I have never ever seen any 'extreme' threads from Tashi! And think you have to admit half of colsy's are way extreme!
DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So are you saying her views have changed then! Maybe the forum is frying brains! I still say I have never ever seen any 'extreme' threads from Tashi! And think you have to admit half of colsy's are way extreme!
> DT


i agree DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Never heard of Colsy, have they been a member a long time then?!  I think if a mod is all for cross breeding then that's a bit odd. But as I don't know much about the mod etc I can't really have an opinion.


Course you can! you're opinion is a valued a anyone elses!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> Im sorry but that is how it looks, just because my opinion is different its not a cheap shot


What im saying is being twisted that is a cheap shot not your opinions..
Everyone seems to be jumping into back colsy up alot..mmmm..
All we are doing is saying why we dont think it will work! 
She has VERY strong views on cross breeding..and anyone that has seen it will know that!

ohh and just so its not twisted im not saying its wrong to be all for cross breeding..

Im not agruing about who the mods are..wont change peoples minds..what is done is done..i just feel half of us wont be able to say how we feel on certain subjects now..witch shouldnt be the way...

See ya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So are you saying her views have changed then! Maybe the forum is frying brains! I still say I have never ever seen any 'extreme' threads from Tashi! And think you have to admit half of colsy's are way extreme!
> DT


I didnt say she has changed her views I said she doesnt always voice them because she tries to remain impartial and im sure colsy will do the same


tashi said:


> Almost all of us at sometime have been involved in an arguement of one sort or another, I know before I became a mod I did, now if it is a subject that I find close to my heart and know that I cannot be impartial when moderating it I pass it over to one of the other mods - in that we work as a team!!!!
> Please at least give them chance to get their feet under the table and prove themselves in their new role, what a way for them to start maybe having to moderate a thread about themselves :cursing:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> What im saying is being twisted that is a cheap shot not your opinions..
> Everyone seems to be jumping into back colsy up alot..mmmm..
> All we are doing is saying why we dont think it will work!
> She has VERY strong views on cross breeding..and anyone that has seen it will know that!
> ...


this is true, i often have strong opinons in the cat bit and i can sometimes get heated which is why i couldn't be a mod. so if some one who argues is a mod that surely can NOT be a good move? Or, do people just want to have someone to defend or the BYB's on this forum? of which i feel there are a few, sadly!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> What im saying is being twisted that is a cheap shot not your opinions..
> Everyone seems to be jumping into back colsy up alot..mmmm..
> All we are doing is saying why we dont think it will work!
> She has VERY strong views on cross breeding..and anyone that has seen it will know that!
> ...


Ive never even spoke to colsy, im just saying things how i see them like i always do, its my opinion not a cheap shot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Mmmmmmmm,
> Perhaps it should have gone to us members to vote in all honestly,obviously from a few PM's I have recieved we have some very unhappy knowledge members.
> After all without us members there would not be a forum to moderate would there. ?


hmm i have had many pms saying that we made the right choice,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> this is true, i often have strong opinons in the cat bit and i can sometimes get heated which is why i couldn't be a mod. so if some one who argues is a mod that surely can NOT be a good move? Or, do people just want to have someone to defend or the BYB's on this forum? of which i feel there are a few, sadly!


In a nutshell! And I for one cannot be part of anything or anywhere that supports this practise!
DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> this is true, i often have strong opinons in the cat bit and i can sometimes get heated which is why i couldn't be a mod. so if some one who argues is a mod that surely can NOT be a good move? Or, do people just want to have someone to defend or the BYB's on this forum? of which i feel there are a few, sadly!


Ive read many threads and no one who is a mod past or present has defended byb


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Another thing which is bothering me is,
Doesn't Colsy already have involvement on her own forum,moderating one is hard enough but two ?

Mmmmm,
Will see what happens but I think valued members will heading for places new in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hmm i have had many pms saying that we made the right choice,,


Whoopy doo!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

claire said:


> Ive never even spoke to colsy, im just saying things how i see them like i always do, its my opinion not a cheap shot


Again i didnt say you opinion was a cheap shot!! I said WHAT I AM SAYING IS BEING TWISTED..thats a cheap shot..people making out im saying what i am because she doesnt own pedigree dogs..Witch is not it at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

One vaild member gone already...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> One vaild member gone already...


Many more to follow DD


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> One vaild member gone already...


  bye DT


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no, that's not good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I must admit to being truly shocked at the choice of Colsy but we will see how it pans out


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Another thing which is bothering me is,
> Doesn't Colsy already have involvement on her own forum,moderating one is hard enough but two ?
> 
> Mmmmm,
> Will see what happens but I think valued members will heading for places new in my opinion.


peopl o here can be involved in other forums i know one mod is also admin on another forum, which causes not problems with the time they are on here


DoubleTrouble said:


> Whoopy doo!!


Childish


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> One vaild member gone already...


*All members are valid and we all have the same choices.*


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

As mentioned we have not come to the decision on choosing mods, based on what type of pet or what breed they have. This would be a very stupid thing to so.

We have picked people who we think will be good for the role of moderator, and would be able to moderate the forum well, and who can remain impartial.

As I have mentioned in the past this forum promotes responsible dog and cat breeding, but we are a pet owners community and we respect that a large percentage of pet owners do not own just pedigree cats or dogs. I'm not even sure why you are bringing the subject up, it has nothing to do with our choice of moderators.

Im very happy with our decision on both of our new mods, and by the sounds of it so are the majority of users on here.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *All members are valid and we all have the same choices.*


I didnt say any different!  Just saying a long standing member has left..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I didnt say any different!  Just saying a long standing member has left..


And another has asked for there account to be deleted


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I didnt say any different!  Just saying a long standing member has left..


yeah she has left many times before too, she will be back tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

petforum said:


> As mentioned we have not come to the decision on choosing mods, based on what type of pet or what breed they have. This would be a very stupid thing to so.
> 
> We have picked people who we think will be good for the role of moderator, and would be able to moderate the forum well, and who can remain impartial.
> 
> ...


No one has said its to do with what dog you own..Its to do with the arguments that colsy herself have been involved in about what breeds are owned!
Glad you are happy with your choices!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> No one has said its to do with what dog you own..Its to do with the arguments that colsy herself have been involved in about what breeds are owned!
> Glad you are happy with your choices!


Most people have had arguements or heated conversation on here, why would have sallyanne or billyboysmamma be any better of a choice????, they have had plenty of 'heated' disscussions on here lol as have I lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> And another has asked for there account to be deleted


 deary dear.


claire said:


> yeah she has left many times before too, she will be back tomorrow


I hope she does..she has given alot to the forum..good advice, helped many people and given respect were it is earned!

Right this really is my last post on it now..you know how i feel and it has nothing to do with the breeds...

I own a JRT would you belive there not pedigree 
take care.xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Longstanding member or not, if they are willing to leave without giving the new mods a chance then that's their loss, not any of ours. There's plenty more valid and constructive members other than them, who don't have a hissy fit and throw a childish tantrum when something they don't like happens. Useful member or not, that's what she has done.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> No one has said its to do with what dog you own..Its to do with the arguments that colsy herself have been involved in about what breeds are owned!
> Glad you are happy with your choices!


we are very happy with our choices as are the majority of our members, there maybe a handful of members not happy, but we cant please everyone,
as for being involved with arguing, as tashi said,so have many other members,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Longstanding member or not, if they are willing to leave without giving the new mods a chance then that's their loss, not any of ours. There's plenty more valid and constructive members other than them, who don't have a hissy fit and throw a childish tantrum when something they don't like happens. Useful member or not, that's what she has done.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


very good honest post, I totally agree


----------



## dancing dogs (Sep 1, 2009)

My opinion is that mods would not be needed in the first place if everyone stuck by the rules. I think this is getting out of hand. Can't we all just nod and say ok- its not the "be all and end all" now?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

why dont we all calm down and give colsy the chance to be a mod and see how she performs, i am sure if she is seen to be doin a poor job she will be removed but ya av got to give her the chance, no need to take ya ball and go home now is there?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I've just sat a read this thread through after finishing my baking and I just think this is getting out of hand.

So what if you're not happy with the new moderators? Just because she favours cross breeding strongly, there is no reason she will be a bad moderator and fling infractions around to anybody that disagrees with her. It is Mark's choice as to who he wants to be moderators, and I think we should respect that. No matter what grudges you may hold against Colsy or the past arguments you have been in with Colsy, it hasn't affected Mark's decision with the moderators. I think we should all grow up a bit and settle down. It's very silly.

We may have lost a ,what we regard as valuable, member but there are plenty of other people that make this place what it is and leaving is very stupid just over what the admin of the forum has decided.

Just give them a chance, they haven't even started their job! For all we know, Colsy could be:
a) Absolutely fantastic!
b) Terrible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I find this all rather ridiculous.. Not even a day as a mod and people are up in arms. As a member you dont have to remain impartial so you get in arguments. As said, current mods did!

So..colsey got in arguments as a member... big woop. Now as a mod its her job to remain impartial and steer clear of threads close to her heart - over time we will see if she can do that.

You cant please all the people all the time, no need to throw toys out of the pram.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I find this all rather ridiculous.. Not even a day as a mod and people are up in arms. As a member you dont have to remain impartial so you get in arguments. As said, current mods did!
> 
> So..colsey got in arguments as a member... big woop. Now as a mod its her job to remain impartial and steer clear of threads close to her heart - over time we will see if she can do that.
> 
> You cant please all the people all the time, no need to throw toys out of the pram.


Thank you! +REP for that x


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I've just sat a read this thread through after finishing my baking and I just think this is getting out of hand.
> 
> So what if you're not happy with the new moderators? Just because she favours cross breeding strongly, there is no reason she will be a bad moderator and fling infractions around to anybody that disagrees with her. It is Mark's choice as to who he wants to be moderators, and I think we should respect that. No matter what grudges you may hold against Colsy or the past arguments you have been in with Colsy, it hasn't affected Mark's decision with the moderators. I think we should all grow up a bit and settle down. It's very silly.
> 
> ...


Ditto this!
Its sad when a teenager (no offence hun) makes more sense, and sounds more mature, than the adults.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I've just sat a read this thread through after finishing my baking and I just think this is getting out of hand.
> 
> So what if you're not happy with the new moderators? Just because she favours cross breeding strongly, there is no reason she will be a bad moderator and fling infractions around to anybody that disagrees with her. It is Mark's choice as to who he wants to be moderators, and I think we should respect that. No matter what grudges you may hold against Colsy or the past arguments you have been in with Colsy, it hasn't affected Mark's decision with the moderators. I think we should all grow up a bit and settle down. It's very silly.
> 
> ...





Savahl said:


> I find this all rather ridiculous.. Not even a day as a mod and people are up in arms. As a member you dont have to remain impartial so you get in arguments. As said, current mods did!
> 
> So..colsey got in arguments as a member... big woop. Now as a mod its her job to remain impartial and steer clear of threads close to her heart - over time we will see if she can do that.
> 
> You cant please all the people all the time, no need to throw toys out of the pram.


very much agree with both of you


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I've just sat a read this thread through after finishing my baking and I just think this is getting out of hand.
> 
> So what if you're not happy with the new moderators? Just because she favours cross breeding strongly, there is no reason she will be a bad moderator and fling infractions around to anybody that disagrees with her. It is Mark's choice as to who he wants to be moderators, and I think we should respect that. No matter what grudges you may hold against Colsy or the past arguments you have been in with Colsy, it hasn't affected Mark's decision with the moderators. I think we should all grow up a bit and settle down. It's very silly.
> 
> ...


Well said Jess, and once again cant believe you are only 13, sound so more mature then some of the adults on here.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Ditto this!
> Its sad when a teenager (no offence hun) makes more sense, and sounds more mature, than the adults.


No offence taken! And I guess thank you's are in order.


brackensmom said:


> Well said Jess, and once again cant believe you are only 13, sound so more mature then some of the adults on here.


Thank you 


claire said:


> very much agree with both of you


Thank you,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Also the fact that Colsy has not come on here to bicker shown she is not prepared to start being a Mod with an arguement about it,,,,, I think its proven a point tbh


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

dancing dogs said:


> ok here is my view - government is made up of a selection of individuals - a TRUE REFLECTION of society - not just the rich and famous
> 
> That is how you get a balanced society:001_tt2:


Couldn't agree more!

I have a X breed dog, that doesn't mean I am either for or against X breeding

You shouldn't have had to have a 'perfect/impartial' per forum background to become a Mod! Colsy has showed that she is passionate about what she believes in, weather others agree or not she should not be treated differently...

Let's give her a chance, after such good news what a thread for her to have to read.  Let it be, let it be.... let's get back to being happy dappys x


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Well to start with why is the issue all about DOGS!!!! 

This is a pet forum where the moderators will be moderating ALL the forum not just the dog section and am sure they will BOTH do a brilliant job. 

And can i just say this is a PET FORUM not the bloody election!!!! 

What a load of rubbish i have just read, people arguing about moderators on a forum. Is this LIFE and DEATH!!! No 

Every single person deserves a chance in life regardless of there views. 

Good luck to the new moderators and lets stop this childish behaviour shall we and get on with being what we are and that is a pet forum. :001_tt2:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not going to try and lamp anyone for their skewed comments as I can assure you Colsy (Caroline) does not need me to stick up for her, but I will make you aware of a couple of things:

1. When she was appointed a moderator the first thing she said to me was "if they start slating doodles again you're on your own".

2. We have 7 dogs, three poodles crosses, 3 Border Collies (1 pedigree) and a pedigree toy poodle. We also have 7 cats and a rabbit.

3. The fact that members have left the forum because Colsy has been given a moderator roel and then say they have nothing against her, is both sad and self defeating.

4. There is an inference that she has called people "doodle haters". I've not seen this but stand to be corrected (or read the apology if it did not actually happen).


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

You know.. this whole thread reminds me of a shcool playground!
Members are leaving because they don't agree with a decision?? When the new mods haven't even done anything yet!!
What is wrong with giving people a chance??

Colsy wants to breed her doodle. SO WHAT! That does not mean she automatically makes a bad mod! She is not ramming her opinions down everyones throat, or telling them that cross breeding is the only way, or just breeding for the sake of it. You will get Loads of peeople breeding cross breeds... but at least Colsy is being responsible!!

Also she has not come on here arguing woth everyone who is just being childish about it.



claire said:


> Also the fact that Colsy has not come on here to bicker shown she is not prepared to start being a Mod with an arguement about it,,,,, I think its proven a point tbh


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Well to start with why is the issue all about DOGS!!!!
> 
> This is a pet forum where the moderators will be moderating ALL the forum not just the dog section and am sure they will BOTH do a brilliant job.
> 
> ...


Well said. rep for this


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Mmmmmmmm,
> Perhaps it should have gone to us members to vote in all honestly,obviously from a few PM's I have recieved we have some very unhappy knowledge members.
> After all without us members there would not be a forum to moderate would there. ?


I think that might have been the best way to go about it...
That way, There would not have been this thread and people leaving. 
DT and sallyanne, As well as many other members have really helped me since i joined, And i think its stupid that valid members are leaving!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> I think that might have been the best way to go about it...
> That way, There would not have been this thread and people leaving.
> DT and sallyanne, As well as many other members have really helped me since i joined, And i think its stupid that valid members are leaving!


Even if us members were left with the deciding vote, I still think it would've ended up in a slanging match! It's just silly. I think Mark did the right thing in choosing with the other moderators, because they know this forum and know the criteria which makes a good moderator. So, why is everyone so unhappy? Not so long ago we were all asking for more moderators, and now we have them you are all throwing your arms up saying it's not right.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

princessx87 said:


> I think that might have been the best way to go about it...
> That way, There would not have been this thread and people leaving.
> DT and sallyanne, As well as many other members have really helped me since i joined, And i think its stupid that valid members are leaving!


its very silly, to be leaving over the choice of a mod, who hasnt even had there first day at moderating, they didnt even give her a chance, but there are many other helpful members on the forum, so any problems or help you need, and someone will be there,


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thought i would just like say thank you to all those who have sent me good luck wishes.
I will do my best to be a good Mod on here and i hope i will prove this to some of you.
Really this role as a Mod is not about my pets as i have many.
Its about keeping the forum running smoothly.
So come on lets start by doing this no hard feelings aye.
This is a great forum where we all can share our love for all animals.
So come on


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have just caught up with all this! I have ony just found out who is the new mods!!

This thread has got ridiculous.

The only things i will say is........CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! To Colsy and Lady Wiccana.

You will both make fantastic mods and the ones who don't think you will shouldn't knock you until they try you!! lol!! 
xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> I think that might have been the best way to go about it...
> That way, There would not have been this thread and people leaving.
> DT and sallyanne, As well as many other members have really helped me since i joined, And i think its stupid that valid members are leaving!


I agree it's sad to see any member leave. Truth is though even if it had been put to the vote, someone would have always disagreed. So there's no winning in that situation. I do not believe there will be any biased moderating going on by them. It has to be tough enough for any new Mod but even worse to just get the job and people are complaining about your moderating skills before they've even had chance to be put into action yet.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Thought i would just like say thank you to all those who have sent me good luck wishes.
> I will do my best to be a good Mod on here and i hope i will prove this to some of you.
> Really this role as a Mod is not about my pets as i have many.
> Its about keeping the forum running smoothly.
> ...


REP for you Colsy, I think you'll do a fantastic job and to be honest, I think if any member on here was given moderator status, they would put their opinions aside and just want this forum to run well. I can't see what the fuss is personally and for maybe the third time today, all my wishes xxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I would just like to say let the two new mods get on with the job, its what everyone wanted but as usual ( here we go again) problems, this is a pet forum and as far as im concerned every pet on here is equal and will not affect the way they mod this forum thats why im still here , im sure the new mods will do the job well and i would like to congratulate them ,


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> its very silly, to be leaving over the choice of a mod, who hasnt even had there first day at moderating, they didnt even give her a chance, but there are many other helpful members on the forum, so any problems or help you need, and someone will be there,


Hope i haven't got the wrong end of the stick....


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Rep for Colsy from me too. Some members have behaved like miffed schoolchildren today and it is shameful. :blush2: I do not care who has crossbreeds or pedigrees, this forum as I understand it is a general PET forum encompassing all types of pets. not just dogs? It needed more Mods and two have been chosen. Regardless of feelings about crossbreeding etc, I am sure that they will do a fine job and switch off their own feelngs when it comes to moderating such threads which is more than can be said for some folks. If people feel it is so important in their lives that they must leave then fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Just to clear up again..I never said that colsy shouldnt be a mod due to the dogs she owned! she knows i think there gorgeous..I just think at this time there has been alot of arguments about cross breeds and it something colsy feels very strongly about..I just thought in a situation where cross breeds where being talked about she may have got abit heated ect..I know i would in breeding section mod or not.

I hope you can prove us all wrong colsy and good luck to you.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Just to clear up again..I never said that colsy shouldnt be a mod due to the dogs she owned! she knows i think there gorgeous..I just think at this time there has been alot of arguments about cross breeds and it something colsy feels very strongly about..I just thought in a situation where cross breeds where being talked about she may have got abit heated ect..I know i would in breeding section mod or not.
> 
> I hope you can prove us all wrong colsy and good luck to you.


No not heated just very HOT !
Thanks for the good luck message.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No not heated just very HOT !
> Thanks for the good luck message.


lmfao.. :001_tt2:
No problem!  please dont pick on me.. i like you really!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it doesnt matter, aslong as colsy is good, im a happy chappie.... And im sure she will be good


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have just caught up with all this! I have ony just found out who is the new mods!!
> 
> This thread has got ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree.

Good luck to our new mods!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

This thread has got out of hand imo. Lets give them chance before anyone starts second-guessing how it'll all turn out!

*GOOD LUCK TO COLSY & LADYW!!!*

I think you'll both do a great job


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck to the new mods  I will continue to support you and all the other mods until (which I highly doubt) you do something wrong, unlike some members on here.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes good luck to you both from me too, I'm sure you will do a super job.


----------



## Mary05 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh dear. As a new member I dont have any histry with anyone on here but am appalled and shocked at peoples bias towards colsey. What is wrong with crosses? I have one now and have had many in the past. ok everyone has an oppinion but I for one say "Good luck Colsy and well done". 

Is there no people on here who have nice things to say about others or is it jealousy that colsy got the job and these people complaining of her maybe applied too and are suffering from sourgrapes?

I was brought up a christian and feel that if you have nothing nice to say, then keep it zipped unless it's justified. This time it is not


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Would it not make sense to close this thread now


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

In my opinion(please don't be mad! :blushing: ) I think this thread should just be deleted, all it is, is a huge fire pit, and it doesn't need to grow much more! I agree that the new mods will be fantastic, I can see myself going to them if I needed help, I think they are both great people, and isn't this kind of out of hand? we should be welcoming them and giving them the best of luck!! ecspecially since this is all formed around one person! I don't think their will be too much trouble with them, we asked for more mods and we got them and they will be great, so can't we all just accept that?


----------

